# Best Bit for HDPE?



## slyee07 (May 26, 2018)

Hello all,

For my business, I use Irwin (lowes) Crabide tipped roundover bit. I am repetitively routering 1/2" HDPE (plastic) and also using it on 1" and 1 1/2" schedule 40 PVC to make a smooth edge at the top. I am wondering if there is a better type or brand of bit that will last longer?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome N/A...
Freud or CMT negative rake bits...
clean often and use boeshield or dry lube such as TriFlow......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most bits are better than Irwin. For straight bits the ones for plastics have “O” flutes but I’m not aware of any profiles that are specially designed for plastic unless the ones Stick mentioned are. If you can get negative rake angle that’s important. Avoid any blade or bit with a positive rake angle.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Would pipe chamfering tools be useful*



slyee07 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For my business, I use Irwin (lowes) Crabide tipped roundover bit. I am repetitively routering 1/2" HDPE (plastic) and also using it on 1" and 1 1/2" schedule 40 PVC to make a smooth edge at the top. I am wondering if there is a better type or brand of bit that will last longer?


Would pipe chamfering tools powered by a cordless drill be useful too?
Works like pencil sharpeners.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

reuelt said:


> Would pipe chamfering tools powered by a cordless drill be useful too?
> Works like pencil sharpeners.


I have several different types..
their primary usage is to chamfer the end of plastic pipe to make it easier for it to go into a cast iron pipe's hub adapter...
they don't radius... more of a straight taper...
they don't cut clean or uniformly especially if the cutter wobbles or is tipped a little......
did I mention they leave chatter marks???


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> I have several different types..
> their primary usage is to chamfer the end of plastic pipe to make it easier for it to go into a cast iron pipe's hub adapter...
> they don't radius... more of a straight taper...
> they don't cut clean or uniformly especially if the cutter wobbles or is tipped a little......
> did I mention they leave chatter marks???


Perhaps chamfer first and then round over with a router for a round-over finish.
It like making an octagon sectional blank with a bandsaw before sending the wood to a lathe for rounding.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

reuelt said:


> Perhaps chamfer first and then round over with a router for a round-over finish.
> It like making an octagon sectional blank with a bandsaw before sending the wood to a lathe for rounding.


the OP wanted better and correct tooling to speed up the operation while saving time, labor and money...
not add steps and tooling...
those pipe chamferers are some crude tooling but they perform just fine when used as intended...


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*plastic-cutting router bits*

Some info on plastic-cutting router bits can be found:-

https://www.toolstoday.com/router-bits/plastic-cutting-router-bits.html

Get the idea of the design as you can buy similar tools from other suppliers too.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

reuelt said:


> Some info on plastic-cutting router bits can be found:-
> 
> https://www.toolstoday.com/router-bits/plastic-cutting-router-bits.html
> 
> Get the idea of the design as you can buy similar tools from other suppliers too.


I am not aware of any roundover bits designed specifically for plastics, and it is not for lack of trying. The bits referenced here much are more like bullnose or finger nail bits.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

TWheels said:


> I am not aware of any roundover bits designed specifically for plastics, and it is not for lack of trying. The bits referenced here much are more like bullnose or finger nail bits.


Two listed there are for PLASTIC edge rounding.
called: Solid Carbide Plastic 'O' Flute Router Bits for Edge Rounding 
They do not look the same as the roundover bit (with bearings) designed for wood roundover.

https://www.toolstoday.com/solid-carbide-plastic-o-flute-router-bits-for-edge-rounding.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

one more time...
you are showing bullnose/half rounds
the OP is looking for this bit specifically...

..









http://search.freudtools.com/search...5713797&w=rounding over&af=category:routercnc


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> one more time...
> you are showing bullnose/half rounds
> the OP is looking for this bit specifically...
> 
> ...


That bit is designed for WOOD although some people do adapt it to cut/trim some plastics.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

reuelt said:


> That bit is designed for WOOD although some people do adapt it to cut/trim some plastics.


It works extremely well...
VOE...
and the dry lube keeps it from loading up...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@slyee07...
in this picture I think I see tooling marks...
on the edges if you use a LA plane you can get those edges unbelievably smooth...
also, the chatter marks on the RO's won't happen w/ the quadra cut bit..
are you using a TS to cut the blocks??? if so, use a negative hook MTCG saw blade for that too...
same blade for your PVC pipe on a chop/miter saw...
http://www.freudtools.com/products/product/LU94M010

.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Vortex Tool manufactures a complete line of router bits specifically designed for routing plastics. 


https://www.vortextool.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_idrouter =9

Freud has only 2 small router bits made for router plastics.


----------



## slyee07 (May 26, 2018)

I wanted to say thank you for everyone who gave me input on this. I think I will try to other brands mentioned and see if they work better or longer. I really hope to learn alot more overall about using the router for hobby projects and not for production work. 

Best to you all!


----------

